# I just want one more!



## BearMitten (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello everyone, got a 10 gallon, a little less then heavily planted I would say its close but not there yet. I have a king betta , 3 ghost shrimp and a golden mystery snail. I am thinking I would be able to add one more fish of some sort, but thought I would check with all of you wonderful people : ) I don't want a Cory or a placo of any kind. Nothing to do with eating algae. So if I can put another fish in there , a mid swimmer possibly, closer to a betta let me know please. Thank.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey! I just got the following type of fish:










There were a few things that I wasn't expecting, though. When I bought him, he didn't have the metallic colors. Also, he has almost as much spunk as my betta (right now he's swimming up the current of my filter and letting it push him down, rinse and repeat). They eat the same food, and he and my betta get along awesomely! I wasn't sure, since he *is* a little bit larger than my betta, but they seem to be buddies. I just wish I could remember the name of his breed!!

You could also try neon tetras:









They're a lot less hardy than bettas, though. I was advised to buy them in a school. I've also read a few things on here about them being finnippers unless in a school. School size seems to vary from person to person, but I'd say anywhere from 4-6 is reasonable. Mine were a bit stupid, though. They committed little fishy suicide by forcing themselves into plant areas that they couldn't get out of. I woke up during the night and found them dead in weird angles in the plants. Poor little guys. Speaking of little, they are rather teenie.

Anyways, I hope this helps! Keep in mind that not all bettas like tank-mates, but from the sounds of it, yours doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## BearMitten (Jan 17, 2013)

I like him, if you remember the name please let me know? In my parameters will another fish be okay?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

He looks like a type of cichlid


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe an ADF.


----------



## BearMitten (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't think I want a frog, maybe one day but not today.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm going up to the pet store again tomorrow. I'll take a look at the tank that I got him in while I'm up there.


----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

I used to have a school of those in my tank along with my prized angles, great fish but alas I cannot remember the names either. :/


**FOUND IT**

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ram_cichlid


----------



## BearMitten (Jan 17, 2013)

My betta is extremely chill, so chill that I was actually annoyed at first when I had him in a 55g and there were these rio de janeiro tetras that would tail nip at times and he wouldnt do anything. I guess I was hoping that he would be this big bad king of the tank but I have come to realize that he is just a gentle giant. I have never seen him flare even with mirrors and at the pet store with other bettas. Since then I have moved him to his own 10gand his fins look really good and he seems very healthy; while before he hid alot and had clamped fins which was my fault. I dont want a fish that will dominate him or fin nip.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

stangant said:


> I used to have a school of those in my tank along with my prized angles, great fish but alas I cannot remember the names either. :/
> 
> 
> **FOUND IT**
> ...


Yes this is it!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine hasn't nipped at all. He and my betta swim up to each other. I think they kissed. o_o


----------



## BearMitten (Jan 17, 2013)

So are all rams cichlids or...?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

BearMitten said:


> So are all rams cichlids or...?


RAM is a *type* of Cichilid (or so I've gathered).


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes, Rams are only one type out of hundreds, theres peacocks, dwarfs, zebras and ect., But depending on the type, most of them get big enough to eat a full grown betta.


----------



## BearMitten (Jan 17, 2013)

so....no one ever really confirmed my question about if I even have enough space for another tankmate? Also, I have read that certain cichlids require different pH levels? How will that affect conditions?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

yes 1-2, Just make sure its a fish that stays around 2 inches and lower and that they dont have a big bio-load.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I only got one. I noticed that Dovahkiin is starting to get a jealousy streak. He gets testy with Skitters (my cichlid) if I don't come home at an early enough time to sit by the tank for at least an hour and spend quality time with him. He doesn't do it on nights when I don't have my night class. For this reason (among others), I'd totally just stick with one until you know how your betta will react.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

With the betta + ghost shrimp + mystery snail your tank is around half stocked.

You can actually put 3 more Platys- preferably 1 male and 2 females. Then your tank would be around eh... 85% stocked


----------

